# Party boat fishing



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

How is the party boat fishing doing? I was wondering if they are getting alot of ling and some cod with the sea bass trips. Also what depth are they fishing. My friend was fishng the past week and they needed over 1 lb of weight to stay on bottom and this was at a very deep depth.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Some ling mixed in. Cod are caught sometimes, but not in any numbers. Pollock are somewhat more common, but still fairly rare.

If you go, stay away from the full or new moon because it generates strong tides that make fishing difficult. Last weeks trips were poor because of this.

16 ounces is about the minimum you will ever get away with on these trips.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'll remember to bring that kind of weight when I go down. I have upto 2lbs. from some trips to alaska.


----------

